# Three month embryo (not if you're squeamish!)



## JanetGeorge (13 November 2008)

Sadly, one of my mares aborted at 3 months last week.  I'd never seen a small equine embryo except in pics - so thought some of you might find it interesting.







I should have put a ruler beside it for size - but it's in a 5 kg Horselyx container which will give you an idea.  The hooves can be clearly seen - already with little spongy pads - but the leg bones aren't calcified and are quite 'bendy'.

It was a sad discovery - but at least I know there will be no foal from her next year.  As to cause, too soon for EHV.  And nothing else 'fits'.  My vet actually missed this pregnancy at the 14 day scan - first time he's EVER done that (at least with my mares!)  When she didn't come into season by 21 days, we scanned again and sure enough, there it was - but he made a note at the time that it was abnormally high up - whether that was the cause -


----------



## CrazyMare (13 November 2008)

Wow, thats amazing.

Do you mind if I email that photo to my Dad? He would be facinated too.


----------



## JanetGeorge (13 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Do you mind if I email that photo to my Dad? He would be facinated too. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Feel free!  It's a sad waste of a little life - so at least if people can learn something from it ....  Of course, usually when a mare aborts at this stage you see nothing - they're rather small and tasty and a fox or winged predator will have it away very quickly!  But Surprise's field is VERY close to the yard (and the dogs) so foxes et al steer clear (if I hadn't spotted it when I did, no doubt the terriers would have got it and brought it to the tack room - disgusting animals!)


----------



## Fleur100 (13 November 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I had one slip a foal a few years back and the it can be distressing. It could have been a poor placenta if it was attached in an abnormal location.

I hope the mare is ok?


----------



## Donkeymad (13 November 2008)

So sorry your mare lost this foal, but what an interesting photo. It's just amazing really isn't it?


----------



## dsophiea (13 November 2008)

aww thats really sad, i feel sorry for the poor mare having to see and go through that 
	
	
		
		
	


	




its really fascinating though, i would of never believed how formed it was at such a young age.
im sorry for your loss


----------



## Rollin (13 November 2008)

Very interesting to see how well developed at three months.  Sorry for you both that she lost the foal.  I think it was a good idea to post.


----------



## AndyPandy (13 November 2008)

Thank you for posting this Janet - I was going to ask you if you had taken a photo, but thought it might be a little bit insensitive. It's fascinating to see. Have my thinking cap on about potential cause for abortion... position in the horn could be a cause...

Anyway, thank you for posting this - really interesting for us all!


----------



## BlackDiamond (13 November 2008)

Sorry for your loss - I must be quite sad but I think its beautiful, even as it is.
Poor mite.


----------



## JanetGeorge (13 November 2008)

To be honest, Surprise didn't seem at ALL concerned (she still has a foal at foot.)  I think at that stage there isn't any real maternal attachment to the embryo - I have had a mare slip a foal at 290 odd days - it was ALMOST viable - and the mare well and truly knew she'd lost it and was beside herself (we couldn't get the body out of the field for 24 hours - she attacked us if we came anywhere NEAR her or it!)

But Surprise was more interested in breakfast!


----------



## Nailed (13 November 2008)

You know, it is very very similar to a calf foetus of the same age!

Lou x


----------



## Whizz105 (13 November 2008)

sorry for your loss... interesting picture thank you. glad the mare is ok about it all! be interesting to find out why she aborted...


----------



## Coffee_Bean (13 November 2008)

Sorry to hear about your mare losing her foalie 
	
	
		
		
	


	





But thank you very much for posting that, its absoloutely fascinating. Wow. I sat and analaysed that for a good few minutes!!


----------



## 0 (13 November 2008)

I honestly think that is just amazing i did not realise how well developed they are so early on.


----------



## JanetGeorge (13 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Thank you for posting this Janet - I was going to ask you if you had taken a photo, but thought it might be a little bit insensitive. It's fascinating to see. Have my thinking cap on about potential cause for abortion... position in the horn could be a cause...


[/ QUOTE ]

No problem!  I think it quite usefully debunks the oft-quoted misaprehension that mares 're-absorb' pregnancies.  And also shows just how easily a mare could abort and nothing be found.  Surprise showed NO evidence of abortion - if a fox or a dog and got away with the 'evidence' I'd still be none the wiser (and a crow HAD already started pecking it.)

My vet thought the position in the horn might be a factor - although we've had the odd one show pregnancies in odd places that have gone full-term and been fine.  Sometimes, though, sh*t happens!


----------



## Willow1306 (13 November 2008)

Really interesting photo.

Sorry to hear your loss though, but glad the mare seems fine about it all.


----------



## charliesarmy (13 November 2008)

Sorry about your loss but OMG how formed is the little one at 3 months...very interesting pics just hope your mare is OK...


----------



## Zebedee (14 November 2008)

Oh Janet how sad.
One of my mares lost twins at about six months (vet had missed them on BOTH scans) &amp; she couldn't have cared less either. I found them in the field still in the bag. All the mare wanted was her tea. Glad your mare is ok too.


----------



## pinkcatkin (14 November 2008)

That is really interesting and yes, sad.  Perfectly formed at such a young age, fascinating.  Sorry that has happened.


----------



## wonkey_donkey (14 November 2008)

Very sad but it obviously wasn't meant to be. 

Really interesting to see though so many thanks for posting the piccy.


----------



## Toast (14 November 2008)

So sorry to hear about your loss 
	
	
		
		
	


	




But thats really interesting, as a breeding student, to see how well developed a three month old foetus is!
Thankyou for posting this =]
x


----------



## Daisychain (14 November 2008)

Arrh, very sad for foalie, but very interesting, thankyou.


----------



## Foxford (15 November 2008)

What a shame. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Thanks for posting - it's fascinating to think you might never have noticed.


----------



## PapaFrita (15 November 2008)

Oh wow. How incredibly developed! So sorry it happened though


----------



## Tharg (15 November 2008)

Very interesting photo JanetGeorge thank you for taking it.  Is it possible to tell the gender at that stage.

    May sounds ghoulish but perhaps this post and others like it could be stickied?


----------



## JanetGeorge (15 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
   Very interesting photo JanetGeorge thank you for taking it.  Is it possible to tell the gender at that stage.



[/ QUOTE ]

Yep - it was a colt.  An experienced vet can actually determine the sex of an embryo between about 60 and 75 days of pregnancy by checking the position of the genital tubercle (after that it gets a bit difficult because the embryo moves to the lowest part of the uterus.)  The external genitalia are very hard to spot before 110 to 120 days - they're not developed enough - so accuracy isn't super high!


----------



## suziwong (15 November 2008)

wow amazing pic but so sad too.


----------



## Tia (16 November 2008)

Very interesting; I enjoy viewing all of this unusual stuff - thank you for posting it.

Sorry about the loss though  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------

